# How much do professional painters charge...



## AngelineK (Jun 12, 2006)

To prime and paint a bedroom that is approx 12x12? I need the room repainted professionally and I'm in Pinellas County, Florida...Angeline


----------



## ProWallGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

It all depends......
Call 3 paint contractors in your area and find out.
Try using the PDCA website to find a local paint contractor.

Plus, you don't give near enough info.
Does the ceiling get painted?
Trim, doors, windows, base, crown, etc.?
What condition are the walls in?
Color change? 
Prep/patching to be done?
Lot of furniture to move?
Etc etc etc


----------



## AngelineK (Jun 12, 2006)

The color needs to be changed...

The walls are in good condition...furniture does not need to be moved...ceilings are fine...no worry about doors etc.

just basically prime and paint...


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

The labor is the biggest part, and that can vary greatly in different parts of the country
Best way to determine the going rate for your area is:


ProWallGuy said:


> Call 3 paint contractors in your area and find out.
> Try using the PDCA website to find a local paint contractor.


You can disregard any real high or real low bids, and get a general idea


----------



## YourWayPainting (Sep 11, 2006)

Make sure that any painter you hire is licensed and insured. A good painter will also insist on using quality materials. There are too many painters that "blow and go" out there. Check references once you have a couple of bids that you like.
Prices vary widely ... and will depend on the colors you select also (reds are always extra for me).
Get some free estimates and go from there.​


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

325.00 including the ceiling. Thats what i say. Just call around and ask how much they charge per square foot. You have 144 square feet. If they charge 2.00 a square mulitiply that by 144 which would be 288.00 example.


----------

